# Excessive licking of legs/paws



## STLGolden (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi all, this is my 6th post/reply today and I am a new member and I am so excited to find this forum and others who love and understand this amzing breed. Our boy is 10 and our baby, like all of yours! 

My apologies if this has been posted many times, and if so, please point me to the right thread and I will read away!! 

Our guy has been obssessively licking his paws/legs on the top, not the pads for about two years. The vet says it could be allergies, and I would agree during any other time of the year in St Louis, but we have 2 inches of snow on the ground and I dont think allergies are bothering him right now. The vet also says it could be beahavior...stress or boredom...maybe, but I cant imagine how he could be stressed (but maybe so and I am missing something) or arthrisitis in the area and he licks to soothe it. It can drive us crazy, especially at night, but I feel mostly bad for him. He will lick for an hour if we let him and he leaves a pinkish color on his legs. He does not respond to bitter apple, it doesnt seem to phase him.

Is this a normal golden trait, or does anyone else have experience with this and advice???

Thanks!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you have any other animals in the home? I ask because my lab/golden mix was an obsessive couch licker before we had our corgi/chow mix put to sleep due to serious aggression issues.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I haven't experienced the licking behavior but the licking is often food allergy related. My sister had a retired guiding eyes dog that had a licking disorder from stress. Might be time for a food change to be sure.


----------



## STLGolden (Dec 28, 2010)

We do have another pet, a cat, but we have always had a kitty, so he is used to being around one, so I dont think she is causing his stress. I have been reading about food allergies, we have always fed him Purina One, since he was a pup.
I keep thinking it is boredom or stress, and the vet seems to be thinking it is a comforting/soothing behavior, but I cant seem to understand what he is stressed about....we dont have children yet, he is walked every day, played with, tons of toys, beds to sleep it...you get the point...SPOILED!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson has been a chronic paw licker (but he goes for the bottom of his paws, not the tops). We switched him to a raw diet this summer and it decreased but he still does it every so often. We keep the fur trimmed nice and short underneath so that air can get to it, and spray it his paws with bitter apple once in a while when it seems to be getting worse. 

Our vet recommended to us to soak his paws in a bowl of warm water & epsom salts twice a day for a week, and every 2-3 days to wash his paws with an anti-fungal shampoo called Microtek (from the vet), and leave on for 5-10 minutes before rinsing well and of course, drying thoroughly. It definitely helps keep the licking to a minimum, but it doesn't get rid of it.  

Whenever I catch him, I try to redirect his attention to a chew toy, or we get up and play tug or something to help get his mind off of it. 

Another thing that helped from the vet was using a topical anti-inflammatory spray called "Topogen" that we got from the vet. That helped as well, and reminds me that we need a refill! 

Welcome to the forum, and I hope that we get to see pics of your boy soon!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a licker and she does it when she is bored, to the point her leg is raw and the fur is gone... also have one who has allergies and has ear issues, and he has been battling an ear infection now for 3 weeks... it started when that warm spell hit .


----------



## STLGolden (Dec 28, 2010)

I think Griffey's is boredom or anxiety possibly. He has had ear infections in the past, but none right now, and he does have allergies but not usually this time of year. I can only guess it is boredom or he has arthritis in his front paws and they ache some.

I might try the warm water and epsom salt, he might like that...he loves to jump in the tub and stand in the water.

I am glad I have found the forum, it has been helpful already for us.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Is he on anything for arthritis? If not, that would be a good idea and might help with the licking. Even trying a pain med for a week to see if there's a difference would help rule it out. Bender gets sore from time to time and licking is the first clue.


----------



## STLGolden (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, he is on fish oil, glucosmine, an anti-inflammatory as needed...but I am open to trying other options if that is what he needs.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

First, a basic fact of allergies is that there has to be an exposure to the allergen before an allergy develops. I took penicillin off and on for 40 years before I reacted.
There is an exception with what they call a cross-allergy. For example, if you are allergic to latex, you are probably allergic to bananas and misc other things.

In low allergen season, excessive licking of the feet and legs is usually due to food. Corn and wheat are high on the list for dogs, as is chicken. Allergy testing works for some, not for for others.

It is miserable to be so itchy, so eliminating the allergen will greatly improve the quality of life.


----------



## Molly2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello everyone. My pal Molly does this when she is about to have a nap or bed down for the night, which I attribute to her just trying to relax. She also does it after playing with certain toys for a few minutes. She abruptly goes from playing with the toy to licking her legs. In her case, could it still be a food allergy?

Jon


----------



## geomana (Oct 15, 2011)

I experienced the same thing . Our vet thinks it is a food allergy.
Our dog however also got ear infections as well.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

My dog does the same thing, it's not in the summer like you'd think - but late fall / winter issues. I have my dog on a grain free diet but he still has issues sometimes - so not sure I can help you out too much other than to say, yes, allergies can happen in the winter. 

Start giving your dog a normal benedryl tablet in the morning and at night to start. When you have some furless patches going, a trip to the vet for some steriods (itching) and antibiotics would be a good thing. Then benadryl when he's not on those meds.


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

My girl dose this just before she gets ready for bed or a afternoon nap.
Its like she is trying to relax before she goes to sleep.
If I put my hand where she is licking she will just start licking my hand
instead of her leg or paw.
I think it is her way of relaxing before she goes to sleep.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Environmental allergies are not just a summer thing! My Dexy had both skin and blood allergy tests done and her was allergic to a number of indoor things like dust and a special mixture of "decaying insect parts." I removed the carpet and the drapes in the area where he spent most of his time. I also had a friend whose Golden's allergies flared up when they turned on the furnace due to the dust from the vents. 

How long has this behavior been going on? At ten, I would start thinking of more severe arthritis in the paws or maybe somewhere else, licking obsessively is a soothing behavior that releases dopamine in the brain.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My golden does the same thing with the top of the front paws licking till it is raw. The vet thinks it is behavioral as in bordom or such. I usually give him some Benadryl to help clear it up and dry it up and keep it clean, sometimes I wrap it till it is healed up. I could also be an allergy issue. But Toby's lick sores don't get too bad and go away after a week or so and don't happen again till a few months later. I noticed the raw spots heal up better since he is on a grain free diet. 
I am not too worried about it. He has had bigger problems lately with his surgeries.


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

allergies, tick disease, spinal misalignment are the first three thoughts that come to my mind....


----------



## Preeti Trehan (Apr 7, 2017)

hi I have a 9 year old Golden son and he has the same problem. I have also been given the same advice - boredom, missing his human siblings, arthritis but I have not been able to help him. Do let me know if you come across a suitable solution.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

It could be any number of things causing it from boredom to allergies. First thing I would do is see a vet to find out what the cause may be. If it is physical there are a number of treatments which can help (assuming it is allergies or arthritis). If it is done out of boredom you could try putting bitter apple spray on the area where your dog is licking. That will often discourage the licking behavior.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

What type of food do you feed? Some dogs can't tolerate poultry.


----------

